# TT Mk3 Press Kit



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Press Kit for the Mk3 TT

http://digital.audi-presskit.de/en/genf ... -tts-coupe


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks Penny!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thought you might like the colour of that one!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just a little


----------



## XeNoN89 (Jan 19, 2014)

Looks much better without all the horrible chrome from the S version. The quicker they release black editions the better!


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

thanks, but no mention of the roadster and the TDi is not quattro :-(


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice bit of info to digest.
Doesn't explain if the fwd has the electronically controlled mechanical diff though... I'm assuming it does as it talks about torque vectoring. Let's hope so.

I'm totally in love with those seats too.... So lush looking


----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

Anything on the roadster?


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

nothing on the roadster.

and its 50KG lighter if I read it right, than the MK2 so not massive weight saving...


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

TTS at 4.7 secs for 0-62mph is pretty impressive

Not far off the previous TTRS


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

TT Owners Club said:


> TTS at 4.7 secs for 0-62mph is pretty impressive
> 
> Not far off the previous TTRS


And apparently available from launch too. So when the RS does eventually show up it'll likely be 400PS plus.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

TT Owners Club said:


> TTS at 4.7 secs for 0-62mph is pretty impressive
> 
> Not far off the previous TTRS


Quite, and with 310bhp it makes me wonder if there will be a Mk3 RS.

To maintain the power differential a new RS would have to come with around 420bhp as standard and that may put it above its station in the Audi range.


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

An RS model with that sort of power would be great 

Here's an idea as well - pair the 310 horsepower TTS engine with a hybrid drive adding another 100 horsepower (like the A3 e-tron and Golf GTE) - http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/News/Searc ... -pictures/

Audi could create the TT e-tron - power, economy and low emissions - win win for everyone


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Alexjh said:


> nothing on the roadster.
> 
> and its 50KG lighter if I read it right, than the MK2 so not massive weight saving...


Thats true but if I'm not mistaken the mk2 had a predominantly alloy chassis as opposed to the new 'use on most models' thin section steel. So it was light to start with, expensive to manufacture and repair. 
Reckon the VAG will be making a killing once this new chassis becomes common place.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

brittan said:


> TT Owners Club said:
> 
> 
> > TTS at 4.7 secs for 0-62mph is pretty impressive
> ...


Good point.

Any mention on prices yet ?


----------



## kevin34 (Jul 11, 2011)

The car is really nice, pretty similar to mk2.
Don't loose the press kit videos!


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

It's nice but it doesn't blow me away like the MK2 did.

The TTS is a bit meh - which is a shame because it kind of looks standard apart from the hot-wheels rear defuser.

But the tech, the engine, the specs etc is what makes it for me 

But as others have stated - no roadster details yet :/


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Just noticed they call this blue, scuba.
It appears totally different to the regular scuba blue :?


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Martin L said:


> Just noticed they call this blue, scuba.
> It appears totally different to the regular scuba blue :?


Yeah I noticed that. This blue (or one very similar) was called Sprint Blue on the Mk2.

Maybe they've made a mistake or felt like confusing everyone by changing names over?!


----------

